# Improving flavour in troll v2 rda



## Uniqueusername (5/9/17)

Howzit guys and girls , I bought myself the wotofo troll v2 rda and it's giving me lekker clouds but the flavour is a bit lacking. I'm going to post my setup and as much info as possible to make it easier to help out. Also, it's my first rda.

My mod is the e Vic vtc mini and I'm using lg h2 battery. I made my own coils using coil master clapton wire ( 30 ga nichrome wrapped around 26 ga kanthal ) with 9 wraps, contact, with 2.5mm ID I think as I just used a random smallish drill bit. Ohms come out to 0.68.

I've positioned the coils so they are just showing at the top of the side airflow. I know the troll has a huge chamber which can affect the flavour but I've heard of others still getting the great flavour in spite of this. I've been using juices from the nostalgia range such as lustre, yogichew, and fog weaver , the latter being the best flavour so far.

I've tried various wattages and airflow but still not getting the results I want. Using the chuff cap lessens the flavour a tad more but I like it as it doesn't heat up as much as the metal drip tip. Btw, I'm wicking with cotton bacon so that it's nice and snug but not too tight.

I'm thinking of getting ss316l wire and using temperature control as I have a feeling that my juices might be getting too hot and ruining the flavour but I'm not sure and open to your guys suggestions.

Thanks in advance,
Ryan


----------



## Friep (5/9/17)

Something that works wonders in my troll v2 simple 8wrap 3mm id 24gage ni80 comes out at 0.34 ohms

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Friep (5/9/17)

Fused clapton coils and all the other exotic coils will also produce insane flavour but then I would sugest looking at the hand made prebuilts that the guys are selling. With the current wire that you have I would suggest making coils with 5 wraps will bring down the ohms and the ramp up will be a bit less that can result in better flavour. If you still have the coils that came with the rda they also produce nice flavour.


----------



## Uniqueusername (5/9/17)

Thanks Friep, will make that 5 wrap coil tomorrow and give it a try. I'm also thinking it might be vapers tongue. Time to order a menthol juice and wait it out if all else fails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (5/9/17)

Did you check that the coils glow evenly before wicking and also another suggestion on my troll I positioned the coils right over the airflow so that you can see the coil trough the holes. But on my other rda's upwards so that air hits it from beneath and from the sides seems to be better must say its been a while since I used the troll but still one of my favorite rdas.

Hope you come all right with the vapours tongue and with the building rdas are realy awsome in the flavour department and building and wicking them just easy and fun to do


----------



## Friep (5/9/17)

P.s when you get a chance head over here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-474 and introduce yourself and tell us your vaping journey. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Dave557 (5/9/17)

@Friep had some good comments there. I've been using the Troll v2 as my primary rda since march and I love it to bits and the flavour is amazing and clouds are beyond amazing (*Ahem, 2nd place cloud comp...haha). I usually wrap between 6/7 wraps SS316L 24G in wattage mode at about 77W and Kanthal Claptons 5/6 wraps at 85W, most of the time my id is 3.5mm and my resistance is often hanging around 0.3ohm more or less. Just like @Friep I position my coils low and in line with the airflow slots.
With my cotton I use Streaky as well as Cotton Bacon, fairly snug and then I thin it just a tad with my cotton pick or tweezers, and then my cotton Just touches the bottom. So perhaps try a larger id and play around with the wicking and your coil positioning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

